# Losing weight for my sisters wedding



## Allison66M (Nov 22, 2015)

hello all, I'm not really sure how to lose weight with the conditions I have as I'm not very mobile. I'm type 2 diabetic & a complete chocoholic! I also have MS, which limits my ability to exercise. I can't walk without aide, I'm dizzy & have had many falls. 
I can't do stairs, can't swim .........too many cants, not enough cans lol
All of my weight is around my middle, I'm 5'4 & was weighed last week at 14.5 stone :/
Am I a lost cause? (I say this in jest)


----------



## Allison66M (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh yes, I forgot, my sisters wedding is in August 2016' so 9 months away & although I'll be on my mobility scooter, I want to look nice!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Allison, if you like chocolate it can be a good idea to buy some with a high cocoa content, and to keep it in the freezer - then just break off a square or two as a treat after a meal  As for exercise, I appreciate it must be difficult. Perhaps you could ask for a referral to a physiotherapist who could give you exercise suitable for your capabilities? You don't have to go running marathons to see benefits, some good benefits can be obtained just from regular toning exercises - a physio with experience of helping people with MS should know how to assess you and how far you can push yourself safely


----------



## Allison66M (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Northener for your suggestions, I'll ask my diabetes nurse when I see her


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Allison66M said:


> Thanks Northener for your suggestions, I'll ask my diabetes nurse when I see her


Good luck Allison, let us know how you get on!  Have you considered a slimming club? I know some of our members have had very good success with Slimming World


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Allison, losing weight isn't easy, I know I've been there. I've lost 7 stone, which hasn't taken me almost 2 years to do. I've done this be joining my local weight watchers group. The only exercise I do is walking. Try googling chair exercises and see what comes up.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2015)

Physiotherapists are the ones I've been happiest with from this last year. Along with the woman from Shape Your Weight.
I've managed to loose weight with little exercise.  I've sent some time in the last year and a bit doing none at all and more doing next to nothing.  It is a real issue for me now not eating the cake though.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2015)

May be a really silly question Allison, but I don't know so I'm going to ask - are you already on a 'carbohydrate managed' eating plan?  Cps, very often, just cutting the carbs can have fantastic weight-loss results.  And if you can find some form of movement you could do to go with it - you'll win even quicker/better I feel sure.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2016)

If you want to succeed I would give the carbs up where ever possible. No chocky  etc. You will feel fitter without the wrong type of foodstuff. Good luck for Aug & hope you make it a nice day


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Allison. There are forms of both Tai Chi and yoga that can be done sitting down and in short sessions, it may be worth doing a search on line to see if there any any classes in your area. Some yoga exercises can be done lying down as well. If you can get yourself referred for physio, they may also be able to provide details of any local classes.

Low carb and portion control could help with weight loss if you can't get to something like Weight Watchers and, the darker the chocolate the less you'll eat without feeling stinted. I have a bar of 85% I bought a week ago and I've had four squares so far.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Hi Allison. There are forms of both Tai Chi and yoga that can be done sitting down and in short sessions, it may be worth doing a search on line to see if there any any classes in your area. Some yoga exercises can be done lying down as well. If you can get yourself referred for physio, they may also be able to provide details of any local classes.
> 
> Low carb and portion control could help with weight loss if you can't get to something like Weight Watchers and, the darker the chocolate the less you'll eat without feeling stinted. I have a bar of 85% I bought a week ago and I've had four squares so far.


Its the little things that make the difference. As Alison says check the web out to see if there is something that suits you.


----------

